# After udev upgrade kernel error messages [solved]

## roelof

Hello, 

When I boot my computer I see this error message when udev is started.

udevd-work[1730] kernel provided name "dv1394-0" and name=dv1394/0" disagree.

Please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name.

Where and how can I change this ?

RoelofLast edited by roelof on Sun May 16, 2010 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

one of the files that is there, find the good one yourself : 

```

pwd

/lib/udev/rules.d

cat * | grep dv13
```

----------

## roelof

Hello Krinn, 

I changed the file to this :

```

# old style firewire devices

KERNEL=="dv1394/[0-9]*", TAG+="udev-acl"

KERNEL=="video1394/[0-9]*", TAG+="udev-acl"

```

But the problem stays.

Roelof

----------

## krinn

mine is

```

KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*", NAME="dv1394/%n", GROUP="video"

```

i would try it like that

```

KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*", NAME="dv1394-%n", GROUP="video"

```

as these files belong to udev, you might also try to re-emerge udev (and don't forget etc-update)

and also, these files should be overwrite by /etc/udev/rules.d ones so check there if you have put one that also got the dv1394 entry

----------

## roelof

Oke,

We talking both about the acl-rules file ?

Roelof

----------

## krinn

hu, no

i check the 70-acl.rules file and in it i have

```
KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*", ENV{ACL_MANAGE}="1"
```

lol, i don't know the filename that hold the 

```
KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*",   NAME="dv1394/%n", GROUP="video"
```

i'm lazzy, too many files in the directory, i was letting you find the good one  :Smile: 

but this is that one that should be tweak imo

----------

## krinn

ok, i'm stopping been a bad lazzy ass. Here it is:

```
grep dv1394 *

50-udev-default.rules:# FireWire (deprecated dv1394 and video1394 drivers)

50-udev-default.rules:KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*",   NAME="dv1394/%n", GROUP="video"

70-acl.rules:KERNEL=="dv1394-[0-9]*", ENV{ACL_MANAGE}="1"

```

so i will modify the 50-udev-default.rules file, i won't modify the acl one as the entry seems correct considering your error showing a mismtach with dv1394-0 and dv1394/0, this is the case in the 50-udev...rules file

----------

## roelof

Hello

Thank you

That did the job.

Roelof

----------

